# Moss Tankers / MV Lucerna



## hfjulian (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi all,
Does anyone have any information on the engines that were on the MV Lucerna? She was built by H E Moss, my grandfather was the second engineer from 18/4/41 til 23/10/41.
Thanks!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Lucerna was built by Palmers Shipbuilding & Iron Co. Ltd of Hebburn-on-Tyne.
Together with Luculus and Luxor in 1930 for H. E. Moss of Liverpool.
6,600grt, 3,900nett, 9,800dwt.
431 x57 x 33 feet draft 26.11 ft.
Oil Engines, single screw, 11,5 knots, 2,400 bhp.
Carried 920 tons of fuel and 36 crew.

In 1929 Palmers built the Tuscan Star (1) and fitted her with Sulzer diesels. There's an even chance that the same make were fitted in the Lucerna.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## hfjulian (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for that, that is fantastic! (I'm writing a book on my grandfather's life for his 90th birthday in four weeks time).


----------



## jinxy1927 (Apr 1, 2009)

i, was on the lucerna in 1954/55 i,m not certain but i,think the engines were four cylinder doxfords jinxy


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* jinxy *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage
The Lucerna that you were on was the 2nd one with the name, not the one built in the 1930's


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Jinxy, I sailed on the "Lumen" in '61/62. She was built in 1950 and was more or less a sister ship to Lucerna along with Luminous?? These two had (I think) 2 Pump Rooms whereas Lumen only had the one. All three of these had Doxford Engines but as to the prior ships of this name I have no idea. ...............pete


----------



## jinxy1927 (Apr 1, 2009)

i was on the lucerna in the mid fifties and we were in venice and was having problems with the de tuna its the only tanker i was on that name i have not heard since de tuna any news jinxy1927


----------



## Teeare Scarrott (Nov 17, 2011)

*Calling all ex-Moss Tankers people*

Hi Everyone

Am writing a long illustrated article for publication on Moss. If you have any personal experiences you would like included, do get in touch. Can't make any promises about what goes in, but if it's good it almost certainly will.

Cheers
Teeare


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

K urgess said:


> Lucerna was built by Palmers Shipbuilding & Iron Co. Ltd of Hebburn-on-Tyne.
> Together with Luculus and Luxor in 1930 for H. E. Moss of Liverpool.
> 6,600grt, 3,900nett, 9,800dwt.
> 431 x57 x 33 feet draft 26.11 ft.
> ...


Better late than never but your right all engines were Sulzers as built by Wallsend Slipway & E.Co.TUSCAN STAR 8cyl.9,000 bhp LUCEMA 6cyl 2,500 bhp


----------



## tyneboy (May 3, 2012)

the shipbuilder and marine engine builder says taht all three ships where fitted with Wallsend-Sulzer Diesel engines constructed by the Wallsend Slipway and Engineering Co., Ltd.


----------



## softxpert (Jan 1, 2022)

My father was on the Lucerna after it was renamed to Winnetou. I'm searching for any picture I can get. His name is Wolfgang Mundt.


----------



## mauricesuddes70 (9 mo ago)

jinxy1927 said:


> i, was on the lucerna in 1954/55 i,m not certain but i,think the engines were four cylinder doxfords jinxy


----------



## mauricesuddes70 (9 mo ago)

I was on lucerna from 1961 till 1963 I think they were 5 cyl doxfords with centre scavenge


----------

